# I made a gel, no fresh foods, so for the inevitable zombie apocalypse we are covered. LOL



## Kapidolo Farms (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi, I have embedded a few links in here, it's the green text.

I got some organic agar agar and made a gel from the stuff I have and use & sell. It works really good. It also stores well so making a batch for a single tortoise can be done. I made a gel about 40 years ago following the recipe in the book Turtle and their care for aquatic turtles. Well, now I'm All Tortoise - All the Time. What I see as the problem with gel diets for tortoises is that they are all a fine powder, so the big bits of wholly indigestible fiber are not present. Fiber is a big deal for tortoise nutrition. You may have noticed as well that the Chicken layer crumbles I posted about several days ago have a poor fiber component. So what to do? 

I found many recipes for using agar agar on line with varying amounts and ratios for use. They range from 0.9 - 1.3 grams per 100 ml water (about a half cup) to 2 grams per cup of water. I also found recommendations that suggest if you add acidic things to the water agar agar mix you want to go a little higher with the agar agar.

I used one cup of water and five grams of agar agar, as the base. I added 1/2 cup of chicken layer crumbles saturated with hibiscus water - 'tea', and a half cup of moistened Moringa. I used a silicon candy mold to make little squares and they solidified in the frig overnight. Total prep time was about 40 minutes. 

More specifically, 
1) I made Hibiscus tea from an overnight soak and had several cups, but used just about a half cup to moisten a half cup of layer crumbles. The crumbles soak up all the tea in about half an hour.
2) I portion out a half cup of Moringa and covered it in water.
3) I brought one cup of water to a gentle boil and added 5 grams of agar agar. The gentle boil was not stopped by the addition of the agar agar.
4) I added the hibiscus moistened layer crumbles and Moringa and stirred, and turned off the heat.
5) I spooned the mix into the silicon candy mold, which was sitting on a cutting board (they are flippy floppy). Then placed it in the refrigerator.

Next day, this morning I popped the cubes out of the mold and fed them all out but one for my storage test. See the Bolivian Redfoots chowing down on it. Thanks again Terry Kilgore @Redfoot NERD for the cool animals.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=507376773477117





So here's the dealio, there is a dealio BTW.

Send me an email, not a phricking text, an email. [email protected] with your interest to try this out. $7.75 to cover postage is the $ cost (I'll send a PayPal invoice). The rest of the cost is you will be guaranteeing to post a video on Facebook or Youtube of your recipe, and your tortoises eating it, much like the video I posted within one week of getting the stuff. What stuff?

Five grams of Organic sourced agar agar, two ounces of organic sourced hibiscus, rose hips, or cactus chips - your choice of any two ounces of any other thing from the store - dried loose leaf or flowers, AND lastly 2 ounces of either ZooMed non-GMO food (grassland or Forest) or the organic Purina Mills chicken layer crumbles. You must use some of all of the ingredients but not necessarily all of all of them. By 'likes' here on www.tortoiseforum.net which should also be linked to a copy of your video - whoever gets the most 'likes' can have $50 value of whatever (foods or supplies) you want from Kapidolo Farms.

1)send me an email with your ingredient wants to [email protected]
2)I'll send you a PayPal invoice for $7.75 for postage. You don't need a PayPal account for this to work.
3)make the stuff and make a video of your recipe and your tortoises eating it.
4)Post the video on Facebook/Youtube and link that post here IN THIS thread.

I'll count 'likes' midnight-ish on April 30th, and post who the winner is. Then you'll have to tell me what you want out of the store. First ten emails of interest will get the 'stuff' for postage - $7.75. If more people after that want to play along then It will be the cost of a regular variety pack (which for this purpose will have five items, plus two ounces of the ZooMed/Purina food of your choice, and five grams of the agar agar. I'll top that out at another 10. That agar agar is expensive. Potentially zero to 20 videos. 

GO


----------



## TechnoCheese (Apr 15, 2020)

Just because I want to mention where I got the dried goods in the video, how do you pronounce Kapidolo? I looked it up, and when used as a name for the flat backed spider tortoise (pyxis planicauda), I found one source that said the “O”s where pronounced like “oo”, so that it would sound like “kapidooloo”. Is that right? Lol


----------



## jaizei (Apr 15, 2020)

TechnoCheese said:


> Just because I want to mention where I got the dried goods in the video, how do you pronounce Kapidolo? I looked it up, and when used as a name for the flat backed spider tortoise (pyxis planicauda), I found one source that said the “O”s where pronounced like “oo”, so that it would sound like “kapidooloo”. Is that right? Lol



@.05




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=305668766734945


----------



## TechnoCheese (Apr 15, 2020)

jaizei said:


> @.05
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Luckily that’s how I thought it was originally, but google threw me off lol


----------



## TechnoCheese (Apr 15, 2020)

Man, I was worried my mixture was too thick, but they’re turning out really well! I ended up having to use deviled egg holders instead of silicone molds, but hey, looks Easter themed. They set a lot faster than I expected!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Apr 16, 2020)

I've never heard a native Malagasy person say the word. I frankly don't know the proper pronunciation, so I can't say that you may say it wrong. Early on some folks liked to blur the word with a 'marital aid' to make fun of it. 

I'll see if I can get google to say it, and then post the link.



TechnoCheese said:


> Just because I want to mention where I got the dried goods in the video, how do you pronounce Kapidolo? I looked it up, and when used as a name for the flat backed spider tortoise (pyxis planicauda), I found one source that said the “O”s where pronounced like “oo”, so that it would sound like “kapidooloo”. Is that right? Lol


----------



## TechnoCheese (Apr 16, 2020)

Kapidolo Farms said:


> I've never heard a native Malagasy person say the word. I frankly don't know the proper pronunciation, so I can't say that you may say it wrong. Early on some folks liked to blur the word with a 'marital aid' to make fun of it.
> 
> I'll see if I can get google to say it, and then post the link.


Lol!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Apr 16, 2020)

Hey only two people have gone for it.

So I'll make it more rewarding, but not easier.

For the two folks that already bought the kit (postage only) you win, both of you. And for every like you get up to 50, I'll convert those likes into $1.00 each for store credit on top of the $50 you already got.

For everyone else, you all win, but the like converts to $1.00 each capped at $50. 

I really hope I'll be sorry for this, and that the TFO group as whole is not so ... lame? Seriously, all you have to do is follow the simple steps. $7.75 postage, and however many like you get is your payoff in $, up to $50.

You're all on your own to spread this word. Cap is still the same, 10 people (8 places left) for $7.75 and an email of what you want in the 'kit', and ten more at regular Variety Pack price of $29.99 (which is a full variety pack including the agar agar).

Let's see some videos. @TechnoCheese is obviously a brain scientist or rocket surgeon, looking at the cool alien orbs made. You can just pour the mix into any pan or tray and cut it into any shape you want, you don't need a 'form'.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Apr 16, 2020)

kapidolo translate in english - Google Search





TechnoCheese said:


> Just because I want to mention where I got the dried goods in the video, how do you pronounce Kapidolo? I looked it up, and when used as a name for the flat backed spider tortoise (pyxis planicauda), I found one source that said the “O”s where pronounced like “oo”, so that it would sound like “kapidooloo”. Is that right? Lol


----------



## TechnoCheese (Apr 16, 2020)

Kapidolo Farms said:


> Hey only two people have gone for it.
> 
> So I'll make it more rewarding, but not easier.
> 
> ...


For the likes, is it likes on the video itself, or likes on the forum post that are counted? And if we post the video in some different places, do those likes count? Like Instagram or Amino, for example.

Oh, and does my video thumbnail look clickbaity enough?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 16, 2020)

TechnoCheese said:


> For the likes, is it likes on the video itself, or likes on the forum post that are counted? And if we post the video in some different places, do those likes count? Like Instagram or Amino, for example.
> 
> Oh, and does my video thumbnail look clickbaity enough?
> View attachment 291239


You need to include a picture of yourself doing some ridiculous pose and then it's YouTuber worthy.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Apr 16, 2020)

TechnoCheese said:


> For the likes, is it likes on the video itself, or likes on the forum post that are counted? And if we post the video in some different places, do those likes count? Like Instagram or Amino, for example.
> 
> Oh, and does my video thumbnail look clickbaity enough?
> View attachment 291239


Well I wrote likes here on TFO, 'cause I did not want to have to go to many venues and do complicated math. I suppose if a bit before midnight on the 30th you post a screen shot here on TFO, then I only have to do a little math, the likes from your screen shot, and the likes here on TFO. Does that work for you? It looks clickable to me! I clicked on it and only got more of the same still image. Can you please post a link here to wherever that is?


----------



## TechnoCheese (Apr 16, 2020)

Kapidolo Farms said:


> Well I wrote likes here on TFO, 'cause I did not want to have to go to many venues and do complicated math. I suppose if a bit before midnight on the 30th you post a screen shot here on TFO, then I only have to do a little math, the likes from your screen shot, and the likes here on TFO. Does that work for you? It looks clickable to me! I clicked on it and only got more of the same still image. Can you please post a link here to wherever that is?


Oh the videos not done yet, that’s just the thumbnail I’m going to use, lol. I’m being a little superfluous with my video, so it’s gonna take me just a little bit lol


----------



## 2turtletom (Apr 17, 2020)

My video is uploading as I type this. And yes, I really did eat some of the Will's delicious organically sourced products. However, I left the final gelatin stew for the tortoises to taste test, and they loved it. It will drop tomorrow at 8 a.m. and I'll post it here then. Thanks Will!


----------



## TechnoCheese (Apr 17, 2020)

2turtletom said:


> My video is uploading as I type this. And yes, I really did eat some of the Will's delicious organically sourced products. However, I left the final gelatin stew for the tortoises to taste test, and they loved it. It will drop tomorrow at 8 a.m. and I'll post it here then. Thanks Will!


I ate some of the gel. I’m sure it tastes better for the tortoises... lol


----------



## 2turtletom (Apr 18, 2020)

TechnoCheese said:


> I ate some of the gel. I’m sure it tastes better for the tortoises... lol


Great minds think alike!


----------



## 2turtletom (Apr 18, 2020)

And here it is! Thanks @Kapidolo Farms!


----------



## TechnoCheese (Apr 18, 2020)

2turtletom said:


> And here it is! Thanks @Kapidolo Farms!


Oh man, you definitely might have out done my video! Hopefully I’ll have it out today if my video editor will stop crashing ?


----------



## 2turtletom (Apr 18, 2020)

TechnoCheese said:


> Oh man, you definitely might have out done my video! Hopefully I’ll have it out today if my video editor will stop crashing ?


I'm looking forward to yours too! Seeing how everyone does things a bit differently benefits us all.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Apr 18, 2020)

Here’s my video!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 19, 2020)

Good job, Macy! One can always count on a sulcata to eat stuff for our videos, huh?


----------



## TechnoCheese (Apr 19, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> Good job, Macy! One can always count on a sulcata to eat stuff for our videos, huh?


Of course!


----------



## RosemaryDW (Apr 20, 2020)

For some reason these gels put me in mind of Soylent Green! End times for sure.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Apr 21, 2020)

Four more people have gotten kits of stuff to make gels. Maybe more videos? Tom and Maci's videos are really cool. I too have used many of the products in cooking, even though all are human food grade organic, I don't want to blur the edge so as to not find myself crossing some line. In California, pet food manufacturing is slightly more restricted than human food - really. I wonder what past entrepreneur created that legislation?

Moringa in any kind of soup, stew, beans, rice dish is pretty good. It has a chewable vitamins odor, but more earthy. I can't really pin down the flavor it imparts to cooked foods. My wife and mother-in-law like it. I'd caution a little goes a long way. I think Tom hit it dead on about the hibiscus having a fruit leather kind of flavor, and that it's crunchy makes it more fun, at least for me, I like crunchy foods. Rose hips are candy.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Apr 22, 2020)

Soylent red is tortoise?



RosemaryDW said:


> For some reason these gels put me in mind of Soylent Green! End times for sure.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi Guys, it took forever for me to break my learning curve to make the Kapidolo Farms web page functional again, with a hellava lot of wifely help, the marital one, not Yvonne.

I have a few friends who made the gel but are confounded by bring a link or post here, so I'll help them. NO DISRESPECT to those of you who did it on your own. I am very grateful for your expertise and participation.

I will bring them all together in a 'final post' with a tally as best as I can sort it out. But until the 30th, I'll bring some of these others here.






Watch







www.facebook.com





Each of several videos appeared to have the same link, lets see what happens here.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Apr 24, 2020)

More from Christina





Watch







www.facebook.com









Watch







www.facebook.com









Watch







www.facebook.com









Watch







www.facebook.com









Watch







www.facebook.com









Watch







www.facebook.com


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 24, 2020)

Good job, Christine! Very interesting!


----------



## Pointydog (Apr 24, 2020)

Got my goodie package today, it all smells great!
I'm a little impatient, so I took a few snaps and mixed it up, it's in the fridge right now and will be tortoise lunch tomorrow. I will probably run the stills into a text box for the 'how to' part, then video the little buggers chowing down tomorrow.
I'm sure people will want to speed past the part where I might talk, and rush right into the cute tortoises trying to cram their faces full.
Will, thank you 
Raspberry leaf was especially nice. My grandmother used to dry raspberry leaves to make a tea for whenever you didn't feel well. I always loved how it smelled. That smell brought back lots of fond memories...


----------



## Buckreis111 (Apr 29, 2020)

Here is the photo to my desert tortoises trying the gel. The instructions were not great but our tortoises liked the food. I hope the promotion will help us try different foods to figure out other options for them.




__ https://www.facebook.com/ericka.buckreis/posts/3230194010365130


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 30, 2020)

Buckreis111 said:


> Here is the photo to my desert tortoises trying the gel. The instructions were not great but our tortoises liked the food. I hope the promotion will help us try different foods to figure out other options for them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you re-post the photo using the Forum's "attach files" instead of Facebook? I'd love to be able to see it.


----------



## Pointydog (Apr 30, 2020)

At the finish line, at the deadline....

(ok, so I now know about a few typos. I'll get a fresh version uploaded with corrections soon.
In the meanwhile, you guys can assume I already know what I screwed up.
 





@Kapidolo Farms
Thank you for this project, Will!
I learned that my tortoises love layer crumbles (I'd never have guessed) and that you really do have to boil that agar-agar to make it set up.
I'm suitably impressed by the beautiful and fragrant, quality ingredients you offer.
And I learned how to make a movie using my computer!

This really is a great way to have some shelf-stable, appropriate foods always on hand. I was really surprised that when I put the solidly gelled pucks on a bed of chopped dandelion and kale, my redfoot tortioses completely ignored their favorite greens to work on the pucks.

Chris


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 30, 2020)

Pointydog said:


> At the finish line, at the deadline....
> 
> (ok, so I now know about a few typos. I'll get a fresh version uploaded with corrections soon.
> In the meanwhile, you guys can assume I already know what I screwed up.
> ...


Aw man! It says I have to sign in to see it.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Apr 30, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> Aw man! It says I have to sign in to see it.


The page is viewable only to friends.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Apr 30, 2020)

TA Tom Arbour. TFO 7 FB 11. $68 Store Credit
DK Dana Knepper. No video ?
EJ Ellen Jones. No Video
KH. Kelly Hull No video
TN. Tandy Nelson. No Video
EB. Ericka Buckreis. I was not able to see the image/video
CA. Chris Asmann Video upload issue
CL Christine Light. TFO 3. FB 33. $36 Store Credit
MH Monica Houghtling. No Video
MJ Macy Jacob. TFO 7. $57 Store Credit

If you don't agree with my tally, please let me know at [email protected]


----------



## Pointydog (May 1, 2020)

Sorry about the problem viewing, I've fixed it. 
This is the first time I've shared a video on any public place, so it's a good learning experience.
I'm not interested in any prize, this was just for the fun of doing it.


----------



## Pointydog (May 1, 2020)

The great afrobeat drummer Tony Allen, who plays drums on the track I used for this video, died yesterday while I was busy fitting everything together. May he rest easy.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 1, 2020)

Pointydog said:


> Sorry about the problem viewing, I've fixed it.
> This is the first time I've shared a video on any public place, so it's a good learning experience.
> I'm not interested in any prize, this was just for the fun of doing it.


Sorry I missed the deadline to 'like' your video. You did a great job, and your boiling water pour instead of boiling the agar will help others not make the same mistake. But the tortoises didn't seem to mind it wasn't set up firm!


----------



## method89 (May 1, 2020)

I cant believe i haven't seen this thread before today. @Kapidolo Farms great stuff as usual. @2turtletom @TechnoCheese great videos, I had no idea you had such extensive youtube channels. I'm now a subscriber.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (May 1, 2020)

Pointydog said:


> The great afrobeat drummer Tony Allen, who plays drums on the track I used for this video, died yesterday while I was busy fitting everything together. May he rest easy.



Spectacular music. I'm not an audiophile in the sense of knowing types and influences yada yada yada, but that sounds like tracks they play on the local San Diego Jazz station 88.3, my primary non-NPR listening place. The two methods you show gave some great insight, so I hope that works for others to see what can be done. Thanks.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (May 1, 2020)

I like all the videos for different reasons. Tom has sorta Mr. Rogers vibe - very welcoming. Lacy, you can do voice meditation guidance, you have a truly lovely voice, you could be a siren and usover a cliff (not that you would). I had never recognized the value voice can have until I started doing yoga, yours is magic. I find Christina's video very straight forward and easy to follow in terms of I'm not overwhelmed with info or puled off, I like the reverse of feeding, then making as a time line. Pointydog, two methods in one video, bring a simple idea to more users.

This whole experiment in marketing, my initial driver, has yielded to how TFO is a community of caring tortoise keepers. I'm humbled by the videos when I look back at mine which is dry and boring. Good job everyone.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (May 1, 2020)

method89 said:


> I cant believe i haven't seen this thread before today. @Kapidolo Farms great stuff as usual. @2turtletom @TechnoCheese great videos, I had no idea you had such extensive youtube channels. I'm now a subscriber.


I posted this here and in the TFO marketplace, what more would you suggest for future promotions?


----------



## method89 (May 1, 2020)

Kapidolo Farms said:


> I posted this here and in the TFO marketplace, what more would you suggest for future promotions?


Will, I think "it's me not you" applies here. I been busy with home schooling and work and have only been glancing at the new posts. I do usually gravitate to your posts, but must have slipped by me.


----------



## Buckreis111 (May 1, 2020)

Buckreis111 said:


> Here is the photo to my desert tortoises trying the gel. The instructions were not great but our tortoises liked the food. I hope the promotion will help us try different foods to figure out other options for them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got 28 likes.


----------



## 2turtletom (May 1, 2020)

method89 said:


> I cant believe i haven't seen this thread before today. @Kapidolo Farms great stuff as usual. @2turtletom @TechnoCheese great videos, I had no idea you had such extensive youtube channels. I'm now a subscriber.


Thanks @method89 !


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (May 1, 2020)

Post 31, clear attempt to post results before deadline, thanks.



Buckreis111 said:


> I got 28 likes.
> 
> View attachment 292994


----------



## Pointydog (May 2, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> Sorry I missed the deadline to 'like' your video. You did a great job, and your boiling water pour instead of boiling the agar will help others not make the same mistake. But the tortoises didn't seem to mind it wasn't set up firm!



Thanks, Yvonne !
I enjoyed doing it, and my redfoots seemed to enjoy it either way.
I have one jelly left in the fridge, checking it daily to see how long it will keep.

Wondering if you had a supply on hand but wanted to make a surplus of jellies (like if you have limited fuel to heat the water) how long would they keep in a cool place? Will be interesting to see.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (May 11, 2020)

This is the new recipe/instructions. 






Gel Kit recipe - Kapidolo Farms


The kits are labeled by “part” and description, please follow as it works best for you. There are four parts, plus water. Water is measured three times. First is for the soaker and food (parts 1 & 2), second for moistening the loose leaf/flower...




kapidolofarms.com





I made a discount code for the rest of May to buy a kit if you want. Key makers that posted and complied with the instruction please remember to tell me what you want and I'll just ship it, based on the credit you earned.

The 10% discount code for Gel Kits is TFOgel2005 capital letters don't seem to matter. This expires the end of the month. Thanks again for your efforts and contributions.


----------



## Akupara (Jun 10, 2020)

Pointydog said:


> At the finish line, at the deadline....
> 
> (ok, so I now know about a few typos. I'll get a fresh version uploaded with corrections soon.
> In the meanwhile, you guys can assume I already know what I screwed up.
> ...



Are tortoises drawn to certain foods because they might be deficient in particular micro-nutrients? Or does the gel food just taste like candy to them? How often is it safe to feed this food? I'm thinking of in the winter when I can't pick weeds.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jun 11, 2020)

The short answer is *I don't know*. Tortoises have a mix of eating behaviors that make subjective observation difficult to sort out.

They all seem attracted to red, tortoises have very good eyesight and the potential to see more colors than many animals. Red-eared sliders are know to be able to see more colors than any other vertebrate, how well that translates to tortoises I don't know. They would seem to be able to distinguish between the red from anthocyanin and betalin, the two groups of compounds that make plants appear red. 

When the gels are made with red foods like hibiscus or rose hips, that may be the major draw.

I have used agar agar for the 'gel' part, it is a type of seaweed. So vegetarian, and plant based, to me it is odorless, but maybe tortoises can smell something in there?

The other diet items mixed in, one of the ZooMed foods or the chicken layer crumbles certainly brings a good representation of all vitamins and minerals, so that is a good cover for all micro as well as macro nutrients.

The other stuff, moringa, mulberry, nettle etc. bring in more fiber and offer a flavor range. 

One last thing is that all tortoises are feces eaters, and maybe the gel approximates that in the diet, but this would be my least likely explanation for why they will eat it, because to all my senses it is not very feces like.

I don't think it would be a good long term stand alone diet, not matter how much you use different ingredients, if for not other reason that you would be funneling variety to one form, the gel. Variety of form is part of variety. And we all know tortoises can fixate one one or two foods well broadcast by "My tortoise will only eat. . . "

As for them 'knowing' they need micro nutrients, one or another, it would be difficult to create an experiment that would answer this. I think part of the feces eating is to cover than concern, from the tortoise perspective. 



Akupara said:


> Are tortoises drawn to certain foods because they might be deficient in particular micro-nutrients? Or does the gel food just taste like candy to them? How often is it safe to feed this food? I'm thinking of in the winter when I can't pick weeds.


----------

